# Points for Rent:  200+  BCV Beach Club Villa points $18 per point 11 month window



## LLMA

200+ Beach Club Villa @ $18 per point expire 9/30/2021- I've got an 11 month window at Beach Club so I can make reservations up to 11 months in advance.  Non- BCV owners can only book 7 months in advance and Beach Club usually sells out quickly.
I can book all other resorts within the next 7 months.

*** I will bring forward more points if necessary to meet the final contract (I have over 250 more points that I am not actively listing so I should be able to fill almost any request)
None of these points are available for transfer.

Please send requests:
Resort Preferences
Room Size
Desired View
Number in your party
Ages of children in your party
Check in- check out dates
Payment due via Venmo or Zelle once confirmation is sent from Disney

Thank You
Mariann


----------



## smcilwain

Hi, 
What would be the cost of a 2 bedroom villa for 2 nights (September 29-Oct 1, 2021?)


----------



## LLMA

smcilwain said:


> Hi,
> What would be the cost of a 2 bedroom villa for 2 nights (September 29-Oct 1, 2021?)


At that time a 2 bedroom at BCV would be 38 points per night for a total of 76 points x $20 per point = $1520


----------



## smcilwain

LLMA said:


> At that time a 2 bedroom at BCV would be 38 points per night for a total of 76 points x $20 per point = $1520


Thanks! We will be in touch closer to the time!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Looking for a value studio at AKL 12/2-12/5 if available


----------



## LLMA

PrincessNelly said:


> Looking for a value studio at AKL 12/2-12/5 if available


I have 1 night available but if you went from 11/29 to 12/2 we could get you those nights for a total of 46 points at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House.


----------



## PrincessNelly

LLMA said:


> I have 1 night available but if you went from 11/29 to 12/2 we could get you those nights for a total of 46 points at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House.


Aww man. No good, we are just trying to add days in front of our other reservation that starts on the 5th. Any availability anywhere else for the 2-5?


----------



## LLMA

PrincessNelly said:


> Aww man. No good, we are just trying to add days in front of our other reservation that starts on the 5th. Any availability anywhere else for the 2-5?


I will check now.


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> I will check now.


OKW has a 2 bedroom villa for your full time for 94 points @ $20 = $1880.  otherwise there is Vero Beach about an hour away and not sure it what you would be interested in.  The 3rd and 4th seem to be the times that are less available as I tried to look at dates through the 5th.  Thank you for your inquiry!


----------



## LLMA

PrincessNelly said:


> Aww man. No good, we are just trying to add days in front of our other reservation that starts on the 5th. Any availability anywhere else for the 2-5?


OKW has a 2 bedroom villa for your full time for 94 points @ $20 = $1880. otherwise there is Vero Beach about an hour away and not sure it what you would be interested in. The 3rd and 4th seem to be the times that are less available as I tried to look at dates through the 5th. Thank you for your inquiry!


----------



## PrincessNelly

LLMA said:


> OKW has a 2 bedroom villa for your full time for 94 points @ $20 = $1880. otherwise there is Vero Beach about an hour away and not sure it what you would be interested in. The 3rd and 4th seem to be the times that are less available as I tried to look at dates through the 5th. Thank you for your inquiry!


thank you for checking


----------



## Chy

Is Jambo value studio available for 7/19-7/23?

thanks


----------



## LLMA

Chy said:


> Is Jambo value studio available for 7/19-7/23?
> 
> thanks


So there is a deluxe studio available for a total of 64 points.  Total cost is $960 at $15 pp.  Let me know and I can reserve this.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Looking for a studio for two nights in Aulani, anytime between September 25th and the 30th.  Would prefer either the first two nights or the last, but open to any availability.  Thanks in advance for your consideration!


----------



## LLMA

Halloweenqueen said:


> Looking for a studio for two nights in Aulani, anytime between September 25th and the 30th.  Would prefer either the first two nights or the last, but open to any availability.  Thanks in advance for your consideration!


So all of these days are available for any of those nights.  $15 pp 50 points = $750.  Let me know how you want to proceed.


----------



## candyls1

Just sent a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## LLMA

candyls1 said:


> Just sent a PM.  Thanks!


I've responded


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> I've responded


Thank you for the purchase.  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## kippynumber1

Do you still have any points left at $15pp?


----------



## LLMA

Yes I do


----------



## kippynumber1

Sent a pm


----------



## LLMA

answering now


----------



## Amy51

Do you still have points for BWV for Aug 18-23. Studio for 5 people


----------



## LLMA

It  is available.  It would be 91 points.  If you are interested please send me a PM.


----------



## LLMA

Removing message error


----------



## LLMA

points are still available as indicated above


----------



## Amy51

I cannot private message


----------



## LLMA

We can't exchange any personal information on this forum so we would need to private message in order to complete this transaction.  To set up private messaging read below:
The DIS provides a private conversation system (PM) for correspondence between posters. Since email and phone numbers are NOT ALLOWED to be posted on the Rent/Trade board or transmitted by any other means including posting on other DIS forums or Profile Posts, we suggest that posters use this private and secure conversation system to convey such information helpful in rental transactions.

*You must be registered for 24 hours and have a minimum of ten (10) posts on non-DVC Rent/Trade Boards in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can reach that minimum easily. *Please do not do so in the rental threads on this board as those posts will not count towards the required minimum.*

Once you have reached 10 posts it can take an hour or so for the system to recognize the post count. It will NOT be an immediate response to the 10th post. *You can see how many posts you have that will count towards 10 by hovering your cursor on your username and check the box at the lower left where it says 'Messages:'.* If that number is lower than 10, you still need additional posts.

To contact another poster, click on their username and in the pop-up box, click on ‘Start a Conversation’. To open your ‘Inbox’, hover over ‘Inbox’ to view the recent contents and click on a new conversation to open or click on ‘Start a New Conversation’. Personal information (email, etc.) may be securely conveyed using this conversation system.

*EMAILS AND PHONE NUMBERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IN PUBLIC POSTS ON THIS BOARD OR BY ANY OTHER MEANS EXCEPT THE DIS CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM).*


----------



## LLMA

Hope the instructions above help you to get this set up.  If you follow them you should be able to send a PM very soon.


----------



## LLMA

I received your pm now and have responded.


----------



## beatemtigers

LLMA said:


> 140 BCV @ $15 per point expire 11/30/2020 - updated now 83 points left
> 110 BCV @ $20 per point expire 9/30/2021
> 168 BCV @ $20 per point available for booking on 10/1/2020 expire 9/31/2021
> None of these points are available for transfer.
> 
> Please send requests:
> Resort Preferences OKW
> Room Size 1 bdr
> Desired View
> Number in your party 3 adults
> Ages of children in your party 0
> Check in- check out dates Nov 18 - Nov 21
> Payment due via Venmo once confirmation is sent from Disney
> 
> Thank You
> Mariann


----------



## LLMA

Replied in PM.


----------



## LLMA

Replied in PM


----------



## LLMA

Point totals updated again


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

bumo


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## NettieNolan

Any studios available on the monorail from 8/2/20 to 8/7/20? Thanks!


----------



## LLMA

NettieNolan said:


> Any studios available on the monorail from 8/2/20 to 8/7/20? Thanks!


There is a studio available at the Polynesian for 115 points or Bay Lake Towers for 95 points.  These are both standard views.  There are views available if you are interested.  If these options look good to you please send me a PM.


----------



## LLMA

updated available point totals


----------



## MouseFu

I am interested in Boardwalk or OKW standard view studio for 7/6-7/8.
Thanks!


----------



## LLMA

Both are available for 28 points each.


----------



## LLMA

MouseFu said:


> I am interested in Boardwalk or OKW standard view studio for 7/6-7/8.
> Thanks!


Both are available for 28 points each.  If interested please send me a PM.


----------



## LLMA

points updated


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> Both are available for 28 points each.  If interested please send me a PM.


Do you have any other questions on this or would you like to move forward with a reservation?


----------



## LLMA

replied to your pm


----------



## LLMA

updated point total


----------



## LLMA

Just replied to your pm


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

updated


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to the PM.  Thanks again for renting from me.


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to your pm


----------



## Ryan L

Looking for 2 nights in either a studio or 1 bedroom at Beach Club April11-13


----------



## LLMA

Checking now


----------



## LLMA

Both are available. A studio would be 34 points and a 1 bedroom would be 72 points.  I would be happy to help you with either of these requests.  Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## LLMA

Thanks for renting from us.  we appreciate it.  Have a great trip!


----------



## LLMA

Just answered your pm


----------



## LLMA

Point totals updated


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

Points updated


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## No_strings

Hi, looking for poly studio availability for 5 nights in early-mid August.


----------



## LLMA

checking now


----------



## LLMA

It looks like it wouldn't be a problem to get this.  Points per night Aug 1-15th are 23 Sun - Thurs and 27 Fri-Sat.  The points drop starting on August 16th to 21 per night Sun-Thurs and 24 Fri-Sat.  I would be happy to help you with this reservation if you'd like to move forward.  Please send me a PM.


----------



## Ptrejo85

What about BCV Or BWV 8/17-8/19? Studio? Any view availability.


----------



## LLMA

Both are showing availability.  BWV standard view would be 28 points, BWV garden/pool view 34 points, or BCV 32 points.


----------



## LLMA

Ptrejo85 said:


> What about BCV Or BWV 8/17-8/19? Studio? Any view availability.


Also sent you a pm


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Looking for availability September 26-29 at AKV or poly, 2 adults 1 infant


----------



## LLMA

Checking now.


----------



## LLMA

AK Kidani has a Studio with Savanna view for 44, 1 bedroom standard view 70, or 1 bedroom savanna 90
Poly has a studio with a lake view for 64.  I would be happy to help you with booking any of these.  Just let me know.


----------



## LLMA

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Looking for availability September 26-29 at AKV or poly, 2 adults 1 infant


Also sent you a PM


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## aubeone

2 Studios wanted
Thursday, Jan 28 to Sunday, Jan 31
Choice 1- Standard at BWV
Choice 2- BCV or Preferred BWV


----------



## LLMA

aubeone said:


> 2 Studios wanted
> Thursday, Jan 28 to Sunday, Jan 31
> Choice 1- Standard at BWV
> Choice 2- BCV or Preferred BWV


Will take a look.  So sorry it took so long to respond


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> Will take a look.  So sorry it took so long to respond
> [/
> 
> 
> aubeone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Studios wanted
> Thursday, Jan 28 to Sunday, Jan 31
> Choice 1- Standard at BWV
> Choice 2- BCV or Preferred BWV
> 
> 
> 
> I private messaged you.
Click to expand...


----------



## LLMA

Sent you a PM with the details.


----------



## aubeone

LLMA said:


> Sent you a PM with the details.


Thanks...will look for the PM


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

Just replied to your PM


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to pm


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Hi... Do you have December 19 - 23 available at BV studio please?

Thank you


----------



## LLMA

Abigail Broughton said:


> Hi... Do you have December 19 - 23 available at BV studio please?
> 
> Thank you


checking now


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> checking now


There isn't much available at that time but I did find a few options:
1 Bedroom Boardwalk 121 points
1 Bedroom OKW 99 points
Studio Saratoga Springs 63 points

If any of these are of interest or if you would like to look at any other dates, please let me know.


----------



## LLMA

Abigail Broughton said:


> Hi... Do you have December 19 - 23 available at BV studio please?
> 
> Thank you


There isn't much available at that time but I did find a few options:
1 Bedroom Boardwalk 121 points
1 Bedroom OKW 99 points
Studio Saratoga Springs 63 points

If any of these are of interest or if you would like to look at any other dates, please let me know.


----------



## Abigail Broughton

May I also ask December 26 - January 3rd at BWV studio.

Thank you!!


----------



## LLMA

Abigail Broughton said:


> May I also ask December 26 - January 3rd at BWV studio.
> 
> Thank you!!


The only availability would be for a 1 bedroom Dec 26-29 for 203 points.  Anything else you want me to check?


----------



## Abigail Broughton

No. Thank you


----------



## Audrey ILIEN

Bonjour je recherche pour ma famille et moi une location pour 5 du 26 avril au 3 mai pour la station que j'adapte aux disponibilités. Avez-vous quelque chose à 15pp s'il vous plaît?


----------



## Abigail Broughton

Last question... Can you tell me what is available December 26 - January 3rd please.

Thank you


----------



## LLMA

Audrey ILIEN said:


> Bonjour je recherche pour ma famille et moi une location pour 5 du 26 avril au 3 mai pour la station que j'adapte aux disponibilités. Avez-vous quelque chose à 15pp s'il vous plaît?


Heureux d'aider. Quelle station recherchez-vous?


----------



## Audrey ILIEN

[QUOTE = "LLMA, poste: 62041044, membre: 90706"]
Heureux encouragé. Quelle station rechercher-vous?
[/CITATION]

Je n'ai pas de préférence car je ne connais pas lol, je suis francais


----------



## LLMA

Abigail Broughton said:


> Last question... Can you tell me what is available December 26 - January 3rd please.
> 
> Thank you


The only availability for the full stay is Saratoga Springs !BR for 361 points.  Please let me know if you have any other questions or if I can help with anything.


----------



## LLMA

Audrey ILIEN said:


> [QUOTE = "LLMA, poste: 62041044, membre: 90706"]
> Heureux encouragé. Quelle station rechercher-vous?
> [/CITATION]
> 
> Je n'ai pas de préférence car je ne connais pas lol, je suis francais


La seule chose que je peux réserver pour cette période, ce sont les villas du Beach Club qui sont charmantes. Vous pourriez faire un studio qui conviendrait à 5 personnes ou peut être plus confortable dans un 2 chambres. Le studio serait de 122 points et la chambre 1 serait de 331 points. Les points pour cette période sont de 20 $ par point. Veuillez me faire savoir si vous souhaitez réserver.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Any studios 12/2-12/5?


----------



## LLMA

PrincessNelly said:


> Any studios 12/2-12/5?


The closest I could find is at the poly.  Dec 2nd-4th for 32 points.


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> La seule chose que je peux réserver pour cette période, ce sont les villas du Beach Club qui sont charmantes. Vous pourriez faire un studio qui conviendrait à 5 personnes ou peut être plus confortable dans un 2 chambres. Le studio serait de 122 points et la chambre 1 serait de 331 points. Les points pour cette période sont de 20 $ par point. Veuillez me faire savoir si vous souhaitez réserver.


Vous devrez vous inscrire pour utiliser le système PM si vous souhaitez réserver une réservation avec moi ou quelqu'un du conseil. Les instructions sont en haut du tableau.


----------



## PrincessNelly

LLMA said:


> The closest I could find is at the poly.  Dec 2nd-4th for 32 points.


sending you a PM


----------



## LLMA

PrincessNelly said:


> sending you a PM


Responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

Points updated


----------



## jflugaur

i am looking for BCV Studio STD view or others listed below;


Resort Preferences: BCV, Polynesian, Boardwalk, Wilderness
Room Size - Studio
Desired View - standard
Number in your party - 4
Ages of children in your party - 9 and 5
Check in- check out dates - Aug 21-24


----------



## LLMA

I will PM you either what find


----------



## kolbinski

Hello, I am looking to add one night to our trip. We would like Boardwalk standard view studio on 10/2/20 with checkout 10/3. Four people total. Two adults and our two kids age 19 and 9. Thanks


----------



## LLMA

Sorry having some issues with the site.  I will be back with you shortly.


----------



## pmiranda

PM sent regarding Magical Express.  

Thank you so much again for renting us your points.  You’ve been so very helpful, and it’s been a genuine pleasure working with you to make our vacation a reality!


----------



## LLMA

jflugaur said:


> i am looking for BCV Studio STD view or others listed below;
> 
> 
> Resort Preferences: BCV, Polynesian, Boardwalk, Wilderness
> Room Size - Studio
> Desired View - standard
> Number in your party - 4
> Ages of children in your party - 9 and 5
> Check in- check out dates - Aug 21-24


I have responded in a PM on the availability.


----------



## LLMA

kolbinski said:


> Hello, I am looking to add one night to our trip. We would like Boardwalk standard view studio on 10/2/20 with checkout 10/3. Four people total. Two adults and our two kids age 19 and 9. Thanks


I have responded in a PM on the availability.


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your pm


----------



## nlenguyen

sent a pm


----------



## stevee_serpa

Looking for a 1 bedroom villa at aluani for April 21st - 25th.


----------



## LLMA

stevee_serpa said:


> Looking for a 1 bedroom villa at aluani for April 21st - 25th.


There is availability but only someone with Aulani points as their home resort can book this far in advance.  The rest of us can only book out 7 months in advance for a resort other than our home resort.  Right now I can only book Beach Club out that early.  Just for your information, a 1 bedroom standard view for that period would be 148 points and ocien view would be 200 points and there are other views in between those point totals.


----------



## LLMA

responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

pmiranda said:


> PM sent regarding Magical Express.
> 
> Thank you so much again for renting us your points.  You’ve been so very helpful, and it’s been a genuine pleasure working with you to make our vacation a reality!


Hello.  Your Magical Express has been booked.  I sent the details to you via PM.  Love seeing your countdown.  Hope you have the best trip ever!  Thanks again for renting from us.


----------



## LLMA

Point Totals Updated


----------



## LLMA

Recieved your PM and replied


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## Cattrip

hello. I just need one night at BCV Garden/ Pool View on Aug 7, 2020- would you be willing to do one night?


----------



## Cattrip

Cattrip said:


> hello. I just need one night at BCV Garden/ Pool View on Aug 7, 2020- would you be willing to do one night?


----------



## LLMA

Yes, I can do that.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## LLMA

Yes I can do that.  Sent you a pm


----------



## LLMA

Thanks for your PM.  I have responded.


----------



## iheartdisney123

Poly or BLT
Studio
Standard View
3 adults
0 children
July 15, 2020-July 16,2020


----------



## Cattrip

LLMA said:


> Thanks for your PM.  I have responded.


Thank you. I will look now


----------



## LLMA

iheartdisney123 said:


> Poly or BLT
> Studio
> Standard View
> 3 adults
> 0 children
> July 15, 2020-July 16,2020


I responded via PM


----------



## LLMA

responded to your PM


----------



## Npeel1905

Interested in AKV Savannah Studio 6/29.  One night only. Any availability?

2 adults 2 children


----------



## LLMA

Npeel1905 said:


> Interested in AKV Savannah Studio 6/29.  One night only. Any availability?
> 
> 2 adults 2 children


It's available.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> It's available.  I will send you a PM.


It looks like you don't have enough points to PM yet.  Please look at the top of the page for the instructions to set up personal messaging.


----------



## LLMA

Just sent a PM response.


----------



## LLMA

Just checking avaiability on your PM


----------



## Npeel1905

Just made my 10th post and waiting on the system to let me PM. Shouldn’t be long.


----------



## LLMA

Perfect.


----------



## LLMA

Npeel1905 said:


> Just made my 10th post and waiting on the system to let me PM. Shouldn’t be long.


Looks like you are now on the 24 hour wait after your 10th post.  Talk to you soon.


----------



## Npeel1905

LLMA said:


> Looks like you are now on the 24 hour wait after your 10th post.  Talk to you soon.


Yes, sorry. First timer on the board obviously  Had no idea about the waiting period.


----------



## LLMA

Npeel1905 said:


> Yes, sorry. First timer on the board obviously  Had no idea about the waiting period.


No worries


----------



## aubeone

aubeone said:


> Thanks...will look for the PM


Never got the PM


----------



## LLMA

aubeone said:


> Never got the PM


Just sent it again.  If it doesn't work can you please initiate one with me?  Thanks.


----------



## LLMA

iheartdisney123 said:


> Poly or BLT
> Studio
> Standard View
> 3 adults
> 0 children
> July 15, 2020-July 16,2020


Responded back to your PM.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

Do you have points to book me 4 nights at Boardwalk in a 2 bedroom garden/pool view for 2/18/21 to 2/22/21 please? 4 adults


----------



## LLMA

suffieldhockeymom said:


> Do you have points to book me 4 nights at Boardwalk in a 2 bedroom garden/pool view for 2/18/21 to 2/22/21 please? 4 adults


checking availability right now


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> checking availability right now


I can do that.  Please send me a PM to review the details.


----------



## LLMA

Correct points have been updated


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

Point totals updated


----------



## LLMA

Responded to PM


----------



## LLMA

Just sent you a PM with the confirmation


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## elmerdino

I need one night, july 13th SSR preferred studio 17 points and it's available


----------



## elmerdino

I need one night, july 13th SSR preferred studio 17 points and it's available


----------



## LLMA

elmerdino said:


> I need one night, july 13th SSR preferred studio 17 points and it's available


Happy to help with that.  Please send me a PM and we can make it happen.


----------



## LLMA

Confirming July 13th SSR preferred studio 17 points.


----------



## LLMA

Point totals updated


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your pm


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your pm


----------



## LLMA

Just sent you a response via pm


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

Just responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

Points updated.


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your pm


----------



## LLMA

Bump


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your pm


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your PM.  There is availability.


----------



## LLMA

Responded to your PM regarding paypal payment.


----------



## bulleez

I am looking for 
Boardwalk villas
Arriving April 18, 2021
Departing April 23, 2021
2 adults


----------



## LLMA

bulleez said:


> I am looking for
> Boardwalk villas
> Arriving April 18, 2021
> Departing April 23, 2021
> 2 adults





bulleez said:


> I am looking for
> Boardwalk villas
> Arriving April 18, 2021
> Departing April 23, 2021
> 2 adults


I would love to help but I only have a 7 month window to reserve anything other than Beach club. If you are Specific to Boardwalk and want to make a reservation now, you would need to find someone who has Boardwalk as their home resort.  If you would consider Beach Club, I can help you with that right away. Please let me know how you would like to proceed. Thanks again for the inquiry.


----------



## bulleez

Thanks, I'll keep looking for BWV.


----------



## DCLogs

When would booking open for the 11 month out, for  June 17 2021 ?


----------



## LLMA

DCLogs said:


> When would booking open for the 11 month out, for  June 17 2021 ?


Just a few weeks away on July 17th.


----------



## LLMA

LLMA said:


> I would love to help but I only have a 7 month window to reserve anything other than Beach club. If you are Specific to Boardwalk and want to make a reservation now, you would need to find someone who has Boardwalk as their home resort.  If you would consider Beach Club, I can help you with that right away. Please let me know how you would like to proceed. Thanks again for the inquiry.


Also sent you a PM


----------



## LLMA

DCLogs said:


> When would booking open for the 11 month out, for  June 17 2021 ?


Responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA

bump


----------



## LLMA

responded to your PM


----------



## LLMA




----------

